
Elon Musk uses seventh-grader language on earnings calls, according to algorithm - Varcht
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/22/teslas-musk-uses-seventh-grader-language-on-earnings-calls.html
======
rgbrenner
this is only a problem if you believe elon musk has the intelligence of a 7th
grader. He would be a poor communicator if those calls were just non stop
technical jargon. He should simplify things for his audience and talk in
language they can understand. The average newspaper only requires a 9th grade
reading level. Maybe 7th grade is a bit lower than expected, but it's not far
off from what it probably should be.

